# La Caja China



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

La Caja China (la cah-hah cheenah)
In English it means "The Chinese box"
is very popular in South FL.
I have a growing Cuban branch on my family tree now and we have cooked a 50 pound pig in 3.5 hours in a box similar to one of these : Get Your La Caja China Barbeque Grill | Quality Aluminum Lined Model #1 Barbeque Grills

We will also cook 2 or 3, 15-pound turkeys for Thanksgiving.

Is it prepper related? I think so. Often I see prepper/SHTF gear aimed at the survival of a few. What about feeding your group or family? All at once!

Just a thought to share.

(there are plans on the internet so you can build your own - cheaper.)


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Interesting. Looks like you go through a lot of charcoal though.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Interesting. Looks like you go through a lot of charcoal though.


We bought four 20-pound bags for cooking each time but only used three... and with practice we will use less. 
Of course windy days or chilly days affect the cooking time.
But we still fed 12-15 people at each event. (Thanksgiving and New Years Day)

The Cubans claim to have adopted the technique from the Chinese who cook for the railroad as it was being built southward to Cuba. 
(Yep. there was a ship that took railroad cars from Key West to Cuba).
The Cuban just used their citrus and garlic spices and passed it down through the generations.
I am sure that "back-in-the-day" they could not go to Home Depot and get charcoal.


----------

